# 8 point



## stihl sawing (Nov 22, 2013)

Finally got one.


----------



## link523 (Nov 22, 2013)

nice!!!


----------



## legg28 (Nov 22, 2013)

Nice looking deer . Just cooked some deer steaks on the grill myself . Brother in law hit one with his Ford and most of the meat was fine and delicious ! Making jerky tomorrow with the hamburger and jerky gun


----------



## Windwalker7 (Dec 11, 2013)

That's a good buck, Congrats!


----------



## Buckshot00 (Dec 12, 2013)

Nice. He looks thirsty. lol


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Dec 17, 2013)

Nice! Now the work begins.


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 18, 2013)

PasoRoblesJimmy said:


> Nice! Now the work begins.


He's already cut up and in the freezer.


----------

